# I am in Love, or I have lost my marbles



## Casaluz (Feb 1, 2017)

I feel the need to confess in the privacy of this forum (must be the Catholic part of my character). I absolutely lost my marbles at the end of the year and went crazy heads on into a rabbit hole: straight razors. A little bit with some side comments a few of you have made regarding razors, and a lot evolving from my love for kitchen knives I begun to read fueled by a secret wish held for a very long time, to learn how to shave with a straight razor. Having learned from the experience in the knife rarefied stratosphere of crazy nutcases of which I am now hopelessly one, I found a forum. Also influenced by the wonderful experience of being helped by some of you, I reached out and asked for help. Sadly for the world, there are not many generous and gracious characters on this planet as you guys are. I wrote some private messages introducing myself and asked for advice on a couple of general and a couple of specific questions, Some answers were non committal to the point that I am not sure I had more information or more questions at the end. I other cases I received the same poetic response that I have gotten in communications over the years: beautiful silence barely interrupted by the singsong of very distant crickets.
Figuring that it might be better to get razors that I can resell if needed, I begun to read and fell in love with the idea of a japanese kamisori and after agonizing I ordered an Iwasaki Kamisori . I also bought a western straight razor to compare and contrast, and after much agonizing, I just ordered today a custom razor from Ulrik Beyer of Koraat razors in Austria, hoping to have a similar experience as the uber fantastic Tilman Leder. I realized that I needed a strop so I purchased a kanoyama board strop. The next step was a familiar feeling; sitting on my hands waiting,... 
After what it seemed like a couple of bad years without rain (a week and a half) obsessing over additional options and waiting for my kamisori to arrive, it finally did, as well as a paddle strop and a pretty case to keep the kamisori. Here I was finally opening the beautiful kiribox containing a mind blowing piece of japanese blade making. Oh Dear GOD! I am in love! with a Knife! AGAIN! it is so freaking beautiful. After handling so many knives in so many ways, I feel I can recognize a true jewel and this is one. Sadly, I had just shaved with my trusted MERKUR DE razor and had a spectacular smooth shave. I think my safety razor was jealous. Somewhere in my mind I begun to hear voices... the voice of my DE razor saying: are you going to leave me for HER... after all these years of loyalty to you? what does she have that I do not? she is tiny and japanese? is that it? better than my well proportioned and substantial German body? and she only has ONE edge! and my mind meekly responds:yes but she has an ancient classical beauty... and you know I have weakness for Japanese blades
At this point I felt the last marbles of my sanity rolling away in panic.. I ignored my head voices and begun the process of making a wrapping of the handle with flat leather 3 mm strip I had just for this purpose (is this a good idea? the grip is beautiful and secure...) and gingerly put the razor away with the paddle strop waiting for the opportunity to finally shave...
Today is the day. I plan to do it with time and in the peace of night while everybody is sleeping. I cannot contain my excitement. After almost 55 years on this planet I finally have arrived to the world of pure MANLINESS. Never mind my experiences in the Amazons, or 25 years of hard work training Japanese martial arts, or the adrenaline of covering the body of a man gored by a bull to protect him from the bulls behind running towards us when I was working as a rescuer for the Red Cross in Pamplona... NO! I AM MAN NOW, I am going to shave with a naked beautiful Japanese handmade blade... My warrior ancestors from the North of Spain would feel proud of their descendant when they were facing ancient foes in the centuries war of the Middle Ages and see that I too am brave and love steel... I have read, and read and see videos. I know how to handle a Yanagiba to perform Katsuramuki, I can do this...
I prepare my station and bring the Iwasaki out and I strop it carefully, with love after noticing that a tiny corner of the delicate edge is missing...I want to cry and scream! did I do it? When? How?.... nothing I can do. I love you even more my beautiful kamisori, please forgive me, I am here with you and soon we will be dancing as you were meant to do, with me.
I strop carefully. 50 laps. I put my brush in hot water and get my soap out. I take a long hot shower and realize that I better put pants before the start of the shave... handling knives naked is the ultimate foolishness and I know better. I am almost trembling with excitement. I apply the soap and strop the kamisori again, just in case... I surely can split atoms now... JA! my Quantum Mechanics Professor in College had no prayer of understanding what true nano edge is... I know this because he had a beard, no kamisori for him...
Ready? YES Here we go. Face this kami, our kami (by the way, kami means "spirit" or "god" in Japanese); kami, this is my face, you are going to start spending time together from now on... and I begin
hold a second... how do I hold this? engravings away from the face yes, but what angle? the bevel against the face? maybe? ok, there it goes... smoothly... half an inch... OUCH! Damn, I cut myself... no problem, keep going, slow, steady... OUCH, ****, half of the hair is there and now I am bleeding... ok, ok breathe... now down to the neck... what? how do I do this? I cannot see.. and I hear voices again... "Are you going to slash your neck? are you going to leave your daughters fatherless in a pool of blood? are you nuts?" I shush them and continue... one pass, a little cut, another pass, another little cut... it feels pulling the hairs sometimes... OUCH, more blood... what is this... the videos look easy and everybody swears to this... I remember someone describing shaving with straight western razors as driving a Porsche, and shaving with a kamisori like the iwasaki as driving an F1... and one of my voices barks a laugh at me at yells "you are an idiot! Porsche? F1? you drive an automatic Honda CRV from 1998! what are you doing? You are an idiot! I ignore the voices and continue...OUCH, again... Ok let us try the other side of the face... kami, this is the other side of my face, please be gentle to her... silence... not even crickets... I am scared... I can do this, I have been thrown all over the place in dojos in Japan by tiny people, I can handle this... I figure I stay with the right hand, I do not trust my left not to kill me out of pure clumsiness... I do a pass on the neck and nothing comes out... change the angle, try again...OUCH, more blood, my soap looks pink I try to work it over and over again, I apply more soap and do another pass... and another... and another..and my face is stoic in its acceptance of punishment and pain...but I am a TRUE CATHOLIC and I present the other side of the face... again and again... not even the priests of my old high school would ask for so much...I elevate the angle of the blade and it feels as if I am trying to scratch the hair with nails, lowered the angle almost parallel to the skin and feels that I am going to perform katsuramuki with my flesh... Is this fun? IS THIS FUN? my voices yell at me dripping sarcasm... my ego is bleeding more than my face and neck, and finally I cannot take the punishment anymore. I stop on a barely acceptable shave with hair heads sticking out randomly, everywhere... I wash and dry carefully the blade, and dry it several times, strop again about 20 times and finally put everything away. I wash the brush and finally is time to assess the damage on my face... OH GOD, the neck is actually almost inflamed, flaming red with razor burn and probably almost raw... I delicately wash it with cold water... see? not that bad? I lie to myself with my voices laughing hysterically at my expense... Ok. Now the moment of truth, I need to apply the alum block all over the face.... HOLY **** THAT HURTS! Oh my DEAR GOD!... I want to cry... and this is with a kamisori? what can I expect with the straight edge razor that is on its way as well? it suddenly feel it is going to be SO BIG? is this an inappropriate joke? the voices ask, I want to cry...
I put the cheap aftershave lotion I use (from Harrys) and go to the kitchen to rub ice on my neck... it is so burned and inflamed that I can feel the skin pulsing... my family is going to yell at me tomorrow... and my voices are yelling already as well,,, Can I do this again? should I sell the blades and tools back, grow a beard and feel really manly with a face full of hair?... can I take this again and on a regular basis?...
and a tiny, tiny little voice squeaks and says... but, but, it is a japanese handmade blade... 

Damn, I lost my marbles 

and yet, Here are pictures of "Her"... I am in love


----------



## guari (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry, too funny!

At least it's gorgeous!!


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 1, 2017)

Ahh...a feeling I will never experience. The thrill of running a extremely sharp object millimeters from my jugular hoping my hand doesn't shake.

The blade is stunning and your narrative almost had me spewing coffee.


----------



## valgard (Feb 1, 2017)

I had to bookmark this, it's just too good. And yesterday I just mentioned straight razors to my wife... her reaction was the most emphatic I've ever seen, they are not allowed in the house.


----------



## Castalia (Feb 1, 2017)

Great story thanks for sharing. No you are not crazy. Maybe just put the kamisori away while you practice a bit more with a western straight razor which is a bit more forgiving especially if it has a rounded tip. It takes some practice and as you have found out, there will be blood. It took me a dozen or two shaves over many weeks to complete the job without a nick. You can just stick with a few vertical passes with the grain as you learn the best angle of attack and then finish the shave with the DE. My understanding is the single bevel kamisori really works best when someone else is shaving you, but many have learned how to wield it themselves. I use a double edge razor, a Merkur, during the week when I am going relatively quickly and save the straight razor for the weekends when I can take my time and carefully concentrate. I thought I might be bitten by the bug too, but so far I am sticking with one Thiers Issard straight razor for about two years now. Sharpening it will put your skills to the test. &#38929;&#24373;&#12387;&#12390;!


----------



## Ivang (Feb 1, 2017)

Great write up. It reminds me that my disposable razors are all i need


----------



## daveb (Feb 1, 2017)

Marbles.

I had to quit reading as soon as I realized it was about razors. If I tried it I'm afraid I might like it. Very afraid.


----------



## nwdel (Feb 1, 2017)

Great story, well told. Hope you get the hang of it quickly, a dozen or two shaves sounds like a painful learning curve. Doesn't Murray Carter have some shaving videos out?


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you for the comments. Please forgive the profanities, trying to be funny I did not realize that some of the words are actually not appropriate for a public form. I apologize with the hope you realize that I did not mean to insult or offend. I would gladly edit it to eliminate profanities, however, the 15 minute period passed and I do not know how to do it now. I hope you enjoy the rest


----------



## rami_m (Feb 1, 2017)

Mate. There are a few people here that shave with kamisoris so we can possible give you a few pointers. 

1. The corner is rounded as you don't need a point to catch on your face. 

2. Your angle is certainly too high. As a starting point get it as shallow as you can. There is nothing like too shallow with razors, you can always increase the angle later. 

3. This is not a knife you need to lay the blade flat on the strop. Very little pressure or none, once you get faster the pressure will increase to the right values. 

4. Kamisoris are intended to be held by a barber. As a single person shaving you can use both sides. Look up some shaving videos. Straight razor can be easier to work angles, just because there are more resources out there. 

5. Surprisingly your lather has to be very good and slick so the razor will glide easily, you really don't want to push it.

6. I really hope you didn't round the edge stropping.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 1, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Mate. There are a few people here that shave with kamisoris so we can possible give you a few pointers.
> 
> 1. The corner is rounded as you don't need a point to catch on your face.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the pointers. If I did round the edge, how would I know? can I fix it by re-stropping again in the correct manner or do I need to hone the blade?


----------



## bennyprofane (Feb 1, 2017)

Great read, thank you!



rami_m said:


> 2. Your angle is certainly too high. As a starting point get it as shallow as you can. There is nothing like too shallow with razors, you can always increase the angle later.



This. Stopped cutting myself after paying attention to this. There are also a few nice videos on youtube how to shave with straight razors. 

For example:

[video=youtube;ci9DT0qB3hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci9DT0qB3hc[/video]

[video=youtube;sDq-2ZRVYXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDq-2ZRVYXA[/video]

And for TheCaptain: 

[video=youtube;rAi3t5aOHHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAi3t5aOHHo[/video]

Very recommended for trying out straight razors / practicing are Chinese "Gold Dollar" razors, you can get them for 4$ on aliexpress:

aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Pro-Gold-Dollar-66-Straight-Razor-Shaving-OPEN-CUT-THROAT-Barber-Salon-Free-Case/32774600419.html?spm=2114.010208.3.11.8QNERB&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10 068_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10 060_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_10059_10099_1 0000022_10000012_10103_10000015_10102_10096_100000 18_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10 050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_1 0118_10083_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_ 10112_10113_10114_10115_10000041_10000044_10078_10 079_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121,searchweb201 603_2,afswitch_2,single_sort_2_default&btsid=693eea58-6725-48a6-819e-422ac9927fc9

They are actually great razors just not very pretty (especially the handle) but they have a good geometry and are made from non stainless carbon steel. They come quite dull so perfect for practicing sharpening. I had mine split hanging hair within twenty minutes and it shaves as well as my more expensive straight razors.

I find Kamisoris and Western straight razors work just as well and use both but probably use my Western more often.

The Coticule is a great stone for razors, due to the round sharpening particles (Garnets), it cuts hair well but is smooth to the skin, so a less aggressive edge.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 1, 2017)

bennyprofane said:


> Great read, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is helpful, thank you so much


----------



## rami_m (Feb 1, 2017)

Casaluz said:


> Thank you for the pointers. If I did round the edge, how would I know? can I fix it by re-stropping again in the correct manner or do I need to hone the blade?



Essentially strop, use this guide

http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/Razor_stropping

Ps. Be careful as you can damage the kanayama strop. I started on one and haven't damaged it. But few others cut their strop to pieces. 

Then do the hanging hair test ( all across the blade) this have strength and weaknesses ie not always accurate but it would tell if you rolled the edge. 


Regarding GD, they have qc issues so they may not be the best for you. If you are considering honeing your razors then grab a few, their heat treat is hit and miss so they wouldn't be able to hold the edge too long but you will need the opportunity to practise. 

I don't know anything regarding customs. But the people I asked when I got started a year ago sort of dismissed them. (Grind issues on razors are unforgiving). There are a few recommended people so yours could be good

My 2 cents worth is go over to srp and have a look at the classifieds. I would stay away from b&b. Ask me any questions and I will try to help.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 1, 2017)

One last point that helped me and can explain your issues at low angles is stretching. Stretch your skin and then stretch some more. If you don't stretch the razor will find a fold on the skin and dig in. Or the hair would be flat against the skin and razor will not cut.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 1, 2017)

rami_m said:


> Essentially strop, use this guide
> 
> http://straightrazorplace.com/srpwiki/index.php/Razor_stropping
> 
> ...



Great, thank you so much


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 1, 2017)

rami_m said:


> One last point that helped me and can explain your issues at low angles is stretching. Stretch your skin and then stretch some more. If you don't stretch the razor will find a fold on the skin and dig in. Or the hair would be flat against the skin and razor will not cut.



Boy do I have things to learn... thank you


----------



## foody518 (Feb 2, 2017)

I've watched that 'how to shave with a straight razor like a boss'... Awesome video


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 4, 2017)

Great story and well told Casaluz - I even laughed when I wasn't cringing. Though from my perspective, a violent story - too much pain and too much blood.

Unlike TheCaptain, I _could _experience "the thrill of running a extremely sharp object millimeters from my jugular". Though I see no reason to tempt the gods. Many years ago, I decided life was too short to spend every morning scraping my face. And there's an uspside apart from time - more money left to spend on knives.


----------

